# Car Audio Mag Top 10 Speakers



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

Top 10 Speakers - Speaker Reviews - Car Audio and Electronics

Interesting to see where some very cheap drivers place!


----------



## gbryant (Jul 18, 2008)

Sweet! My MLK's are the Best! But, I already knew that...


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

This list/review is absolutely useless! Are you kidding me?


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

magazine tests are highly biased, imo and target the ''these speakers require this amp to sound good'' crowd.


----------



## Lancejoker (Aug 14, 2009)

What a joke.


----------



## sqnut (Dec 24, 2009)

Umm I'm not so sure. Why can't a subjective review done by a bunch of experienced and neutral guys be at least considered?

What are they saying? They're saying that, "The top 10 speakers range from $200 - 5k". Point to note, they are not saying, "$2K-5K". The most expensive speaker placed last. A 2K set got beat by 0.9K one. 

How is that different from saying that a $70 diy job can be made to sound as good as a $500 one? 

Just saying.

Of course if some folks running big dollar sets that placed low or didn't rank got burned......

jk.


----------



## Accordman (Jan 15, 2008)

sqnut said:


> Umm I'm not so sure. Why can't a subjective review done by a bunch of experienced and neutral guys be at least considered?
> 
> What are they saying? They're saying that, "The top 10 speakers range from $200 - 5k". Point to note, they are not saying, "$2K-5K". The most expensive speaker placed last. A 2K set got beat by 0.9K one.
> 
> ...


its pretty much as subjective as every single meca or iasca judged contest thats out there. But for some reason the events are deemed as holy land judging of ones ability, when a magazine is reflected as horse manure


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

sqnut said:


> Umm I'm not so sure. Why can't a subjective review done by a bunch of experienced and neutral guys be at least considered?


The problem with this list is that tests were all done at a different times (I believe over the last 10 years or something), by different people, using different music, with a different setup (room/amps/etc) with no standard in scoring. How can this list be taken as more than a grain of salt considering all the fallacies? It is a complete joke!!!


----------



## sqnut (Dec 24, 2009)

Niebur3 said:


> The problem with this list is that tests were all done at a different times (I believe over the last 10 years or something), by different people, using different music, with a different setup (room/amps/etc) with no standard in scoring. How can this list be taken as more than a grain of salt considering all the fallacies? It is a complete joke!!!


Yes, the tests were done by different guys, over ten years in different cars. I'm not saying this list is an absolute representation of the 10 best. Rather, that it's a fair selection of 10 good sounding speakers. You can probably make another 2-3 mutually exclusive lists like this one and probably still not capture all thats out there. This is just one of those random lists and it seems fair. Maybe the order could be up for debate. 

I do believe there is a subjective side to sound. Based on the fact that not all ears are at the same trained / developed level. This seems like a list made by a bunch of guys who probably are more or less at the same level and trust each others ears enough to stand behind it. 


I think the intro sets up the list nicely.


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

Niebur3 said:


> This list/review is *absolutely useless*! Are you kidding me?





Niebur3 said:


> The problem with this list is that tests were all done at a different times (I believe over the last 10 years or something), by different people, using different music, with a different setup (room/amps/etc) with no standard in scoring. How can this list be taken as more than a grain of salt considering all the fallacies? *It is a complete joke*!!!



Wow, I am a bit surprised to hear such harsh criticism about the list from a member like you. I would think you especially would understand that whenever a comparison list is posted regardless of the criteria that people are going to cry foul and discredit the list.

I though your *4" Midrange Comparison Shootout* was a great piece of work but many did exactly as I stated above…. they cried foul and stated that other factors smeared the subjective comparisons and deemed the test *“useless”* or *“a joke!”*

Come on guys…. lets be real here, CAR AUDIO and ELECTRONICS is not a publication in the technical documents of the Audio Engineering Society. However, that is not to say that AES members have not worked for car audio publications or that there is no merit to the articles that they publish.

The “Top 10 Speakers” is nothing more than a reflection by the magazine of the products that they have reviewed over the past ten years. They added fun to it by giving them a ranking…THAT IS ALL THAT THIS IS! They pretty much stated that trying to be consistently objective is impossible so the subjective comparison is how they based the rankings.

Their job and purpose is to promote car audio by featuring installs from shops across the land and by featuring and reviewing products given to them by car audio manufacturers. Posting a comparison list is a clever way of stirring up the curiosity of the reader. If they can get all their readers to go out to their local car audio shops and listen to different speakers to see what they think will work best then………THEY HAVE DONE THEIR JOBS! AND THAT IS TO PROMOTE CAR AUDIO AND ELECTRONICS!


In so many words, I just repeated what they stated in the preface of the list:



> Top 10 Speakers
> Best CAE Reviewed Speakers of the Last Decade
> by Ben , Oct 07, 2010
> 
> ...



GUYS! Relax, Have Fun, and Go Listen to Speakers.....That is what the TOP 10 list is all about! People have forgotten how to have fun....all they do is get on the net and Diss! How did that old GOODIE MOB song go? _"People Don't Dance No Mo' All They Do Is Diss!"_ Have fun guys! Stop dissin' the work of other and be happy in your own skin and get up and dance! YouTube - Goodie Mob- They Don't Dance No Mo'


----------



## EricP72 (Mar 23, 2008)

I agree with u WLDock. that list was clearly for the interest of getting people to look some other brands that one may possible overlook due to price alone or a brand thought to be of lower quality. cool article but def not a list that is 100%. heck we here on diy know that that most speakers are made from build houses and not in house built with the exception of pioneer, jl and a few others, so we can look at this article and smile since we knew that the pioneers comps were something special. We also knew that the alpine top sets are scan-speaks drivers. But the avg joe walking into a flea market or car audio shops don't know that and all they go by sometimes is a youtube video or what brand a certain shop is pushing that month.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

WLDock said:


> Wow, I am a bit surprised to hear such harsh criticism about the list from a member like you. I would think you especially would understand that whenever a comparison list is posted regardless of the criteria that people are going to cry foul and discredit the list.


Sorry, just in a bad mood about reviews like this...I guess.


----------



## Scott Buwalda (Apr 7, 2006)

It just goes to show that *everyone* has an emotional reaction to a test review when their favorite product doesn't fare too well. It's as subjective as every other listening test I've read on this and other forums. The difference is the CA&E reviewers are industry experts with significant experience, are beyond reproach and never review their own favorite gear, nor gear they represent. 

Alas, it's a good reminder for everyone on this forum to remember this the next time someone defends their favorite product, whether it be dismissing it simply as "a joke" or with solid scientific reasoning.


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

Niebur3 said:


> Sorry, just in a bad mood about reviews like this...I guess.


 Yeah, I hear you....not the more useful to some guys out there. However, when one is rolling down the highway, alone , with the self built DIY system pumped, what does it all matter? So what if maybe a component set that a guy is running is not in the top five of the list. Who cares? If the speakers sound good to you then it does not matter. *Comparison test are #1 for fun!* Then, #2 to give guys that can't listen to everything out there a little bit of help in picking out gear that works for them. The tests are never going to be 100% correct because they are all based of someone else's ears!

Maybe the two sets of components that a guy is considering are only sold at shops 120 miles in either direction from where he lives. Maybe a review or comparison test might sway the guy toward one set over the other. Then he drives the 120 miles to listen to the favored set, likes them, then buys them, loves them, and never think twice about the fact that he did not drive an additional 240 miles to listen to the other set. In the end, the review, test, etc got him interested and he went out and bought something. I know I have bought SEVERAL things based off of reviews and comparison test over the years. Some I listened to, some I did not until I bought them. Lets see...Hummmm?

- Several AURA Sound MR components, subs, and amp.
- Blaupunkt V7000 7 ch amp
- Atomic Sound sub
- PPI amp
- JL Audio Subs
- Boston Acoustic comps, subs
- Several Alpine decks
- Several Pioneer decks (DEX-P1, DEX-P9)
- Dynaudio Speakers
- Clarion Amps
- and tons of other stuff.


Just a thought?


----------



## ekrunch (Oct 2, 2010)

WLDock said:


> Yeah, I hear you....not the more useful to some guys out there. However, when one is rolling down the highway, alone , with the self built DIY system pumped, what does it all matter? So what if maybe a component set that a guy is running is not in the top five of the list. Who cares? If the speakers sound good to you then it does not matter. *Comparison test are #1 for fun!* Then, #2 to give guys that can't listen to everything out there a little bit of help in picking out gear that works for them. The tests are never going to be 100% correct because they are all based of someone else's ears!
> 
> Maybe the two sets of components that a guy is considering are only sold at shops 120 miles in either direction from where he lives. Maybe a review or comparison test might sway the guy toward one set over the other. Then he drives the 120 miles to listen to the favored set, likes them, then buys them, loves them, and never think twice about the fact that he did not drive an additional 240 miles to listen to the other set. In the end, the review, test, etc got him interested and he went out and bought something. I know I have bought SEVERAL things based off of reviews and comparison test over the years. Some I listened to, some I did not until I bought them. Lets see...Hummmm?
> 
> ...


+1. It's all about what you like and what makes you happy. I love reading CA&E reviews but I always have to go have a listen for myself as well. Their usual selection of music is nowhere near anything I'd listen to.  They did at least state that the reviews aren't exactly coherent due to different reviewers, etc. It's all subjective... Back in my early days of car audio I had an extended cab Ford for with a Series VIII HiFonics Colosseus on bass. A friend of mine jumps in the truck and made the comment that the bass was "really loud and overpowering". My comment was "Sounds good, doesn't it?" :laugh:

BTW, I'm a Hertz owner so I think the reviews were spot on. MLK's are the shiznit.


----------



## sqnut (Dec 24, 2009)

ekrunch said:


> A friend of mine jumps in the truck and made the comment that the bass was "really loud and overpowering". My comment was "Sounds good, doesn't it?" :laugh:


When I have everything dialed in, the overwhelming sense is one good balance. The sound recreates the rise and ebb across frequency ranges as the music plays. Balance across the frequency ranges, L/R, etc sets this up. 

Good balance brings out great impact. Don't know how else to describe it without sounding like a complete snob/idiot. :blush:


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Scott Buwalda said:


> It just goes to show that *everyone* has an emotional reaction to a test review when their favorite product doesn't fare too well. It's as subjective as every other listening test I've read on this and other forums. The difference is the CA&E reviewers are industry experts with significant experience, are beyond reproach and never review their own favorite gear, nor gear they represent.
> 
> Alas, it's a good reminder for everyone on this forum to remember this the next time someone defends their favorite product, whether it be dismissing it simply as "a joke" or with solid scientific reasoning.


Nice >>>


> Hybrid Audio *Clarus C51-2*
> *86 pts.*
> 
> Pretty surprising that a set with 5.25" drivers would be able to compete with the 6.5s on this list. And particularly so given the low price point: $469!* No listening fatigue*, great mid-bass, excellent highs and overall _terrific articulation of sonic details_ and you have indeed one of the best bargains around.


----------



## sqnut (Dec 24, 2009)

Quite sure that Scott would have said the same for list if it didn't include the HAT. 

Once you hit and understand 'the sound', it then becomes more about the sound, than the equipment. Ask any competitor if he/she's competing to prove his equipment is the best or if its about the best sound. I don't view the list as a top ten list. Rather a list of 10 speakers that can deliver the sound. To varying degrees of course


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Scott Buwalda said:


> It just goes to show that *everyone* has an emotional reaction to a test review when their favorite product doesn't fare too well. It's as subjective as every other listening test I've read on this and other forums. The difference is the CA&E reviewers are industry experts with significant experience, are beyond reproach and never review their own favorite gear, nor gear they represent.
> 
> Alas, it's a good reminder for everyone on this forum to remember this the next time someone defends their favorite product, whether it be dismissing it simply as "a joke" or with solid scientific reasoning.


I understand where you are coming from Scott, but there is no way you can defend their testing methods as valid or unbiased. They knew the exact brand they were listening to while testing and don't believe for a second they don't have pressure from the manufacturers to rate products well (also, we don't know what they are running in their car, you are assuming they don't review their favorite gear). I have owned many brands in the past and will soon be selling many different brands and no matter where they ended in the rankings, I would not defend this as any more than something *fun to read*. BTW, my preferred brand to date actually did well, so no sour grapes on my end....just pointing out the facts. 



sqnut said:


> Quite sure that Scott would have said the same for list if it didn't include the HAT.


Actually, Scott is saying the opposite. He is saying it is okay (and don't be surprised when it happens) to have an emotional reaction if your product does not do well in a test. So, I fully imagine if his speakers were at the bottom of this list, he would have supported them accordingly.


----------



## sqnut (Dec 24, 2009)

Niebur3 said:


> Actually, Scott is saying the opposite. He is saying it is okay (and don't be surprised when it happens) to have an emotional reaction if your product does not do well in a test.


Thats fine I said that too. If I had spent 3k on my front stage and it didn't get picked, I'd be pissed, yes. The fact that I would never spend that much on a pair of components is besides the point. To get the sound I don't need to spend that crazy amount. 



Niebur3 said:


> So, I fully imagine if his speakers were at the bottom of this list, he would have supported them accordingly.


Here is where I disagree, but lets wait for Scott to reply.


----------

